# Any vets have veterans status yet?



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Im still listed as civilian. What the hell?


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

I got it. My vet status was updated in early July.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL 
They just updated it, Im a vet now.


----------

